# Game 3: Heat @ Bobcats (12/28 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, December 28, 2011 | 7:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*


    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yup, they start Diaw at Center. 

Walker vs Cole should be fun.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Who's the Bobcats PF?

EDIT nvm it's DJ White.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I thought I heard on the postgame show that DJ Augustine sprained his ankle and isn't playing.

EDIT:

Nevermind - http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/7393254/dj-augustin-charlotte-bobcats-expects-play-miami-heat


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Very interesting game, will a lot about our favorite little basketball team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> Tyrus Thomas (ankle) out for Bobcats tonight, so it's again the D.J. White show.


..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Has Tyrus Thomas stopped sucking? I'd hate to have that fool on my team.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

kill them



no mercy


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Should get ugly and quick.

I either expect a turn around game for Rio, or a total crash-and-burn given all the hype around Norris right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

9-0 Bobcats to start

Missed some open looks, gotta pick up the D


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Panic!!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

What the **** are they doing? lol.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Quick bring in Norris Cole.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron finally gives Miami a basket


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Wade


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

If we don't pick it up we're not gonna get 60 at the half jeez.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice hook Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice move by Bosh

Joel is lost out there on defense trying to cover Diaw on the perimeter


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice post move by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Augustin's penetration is killing us early


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

LBJ money early.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Our bigs are nowhere to be found on defense. And Augustin is getting anywhere and anything he wants.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What an ugly start. Giving this team this much confidence early could really come back to bite.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yup, just what we need, Juwan in at Center when this game calls for us to go smaller.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Cole regressing to the mean tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another wide open shot..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

32-20 after 1

Awful start. D is nowhere to be found. A continuation from last night's D.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Get Wade involved damn.

edit oh Wade is 1-4 I don't even remember him shooting 4 times.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Thought we tipped off at 7.30pm for some reason, so I missed the 1st. Sounds like a quarter that was worth missing.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Is it just me or does UD not look as jacked as past years? 

We need to start playing with more energy on D.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Maybe Spo should've gone over some D in camp.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Yup, just what we need, Juwan in at Center when this game calls for us to go smaller.


My thoughts exactly. Really, Juwan shouldnt be playing at all. He had, what, 2 good games last year? Him being in the rotation is laughable and will really hurt us. Spo and Riles are silly with this shit. Backup PF is the easiest position to fill in the league. We could scour the DLeague for someone. The problem is really the lack of a backup C. I'd rather see Pitt out there ****ing up than old man Juwan.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Norris Cole vs Kemba Walker


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

We arent even trying on defense right now


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Getting our rebounded 15-8


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow stupid foul, sit the rookie down. He's having a hangover.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Need to continue going to Bosh right now.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Need to continue going to Bosh right now.


agreed, Bosh needs to take charge of this offense more often.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Can we play defense without fouling (or defense in general)


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yes, UD is slimmer. He did strictly band work this summer. No weights. No court work. The latter is clearly hurting him right now.

These fouls are amazing. My stream is a little blurry, was that last one on Wade legit? Looked ticky-tack at best.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jace said:


> These fouls are amazing. My stream is a little blurry, was that last one on Wade legit? Looked ticky-tack at best.


No, he may have grazed him on the back with his finger tips.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go, keep giving it to Bosh. They shouldnt have anyone who can guard him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Walker and Cole look like clones. Both on the small side adn quick as hell.

Great D by Battier.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Nice D by Shane.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

COLE too much ball holding.. swing it son.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron at the 4 now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I forgot how frustrating our D can be when teams are hitting those open 3's we schematically give them.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jeez did Lebron already perfect the post up.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade is taking this first half off or something. 4 points on 2-6 shooting and donuts in the rest of the box score.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Our D is rubbish right now. They're 2 steps slow.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> I forgot how frustrating our D can be when teams are hitting those open 3's we schematically give them.


Yup. This has bothered me forever. You'd think this team has the speed and savvy to not do it though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just awful effort tonight.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

I know we aren't in their faces defensively, but they have to cool down eventually. They are hitting everything. Getting no stops hence no fast break opportunities. Offense looks terrible.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I knew everyone was getting ahead of themselves with 10-0 and how unstoppable this team was.

Dwyane is really having one of his head-up-ass games, not helping.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big 3 by Mario


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

We need defense to have offense. They better wake the F up soon.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice and1 by Lebron


We might have to go zone cause we just cant keep Augustin out of the lane


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This just isnt a game for Joel Anthony. He gives us nothing on offensive as is, and he cant cover Diaw.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron has scored a lot int he post tonight, but he's got a long way to go. The shots he's made down there today have been tough as hell.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on now..


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

LOLZ typical.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

sure why not


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

Unbelievable, not Miami's day.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

You gotta be ****ing kidding me? :laugh:

60-45 at the half

Our D has been awful, but those last couple of shots were just unbelievable.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

58% to 41% FG
24 to 14 REBs
14 to 7 asts.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This team NEVER goes 2-for-1, no matter the math or situation. We're the only team in the league.

There was no doubt in my mind that Ray Allen-esque 3 was going in for Augustin. Didnt expect the other though. Wow. We're gonna see this stuff all season. Trust.

What an awful first half. Let's see if Spo can get these guys to wake up. And hopefully the trainers are stretching Dwyane back there, because he's gone from 2004-5 form last night to 2007-8 form tonight. If this is how we look on back-to-backs, I'm not looking forward to that back-to-back-to-back.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Norris or Mario
Wade
JJ
Lebron (guarding Diaw on D)
Bosh

Anthony is useless out there today and with the Bobcats packing the paint, we need JJ out there to open things up. Battier can hit the 3, but its gonna take a while until Wade and Lebron know where he is at all times like they do with JJ.

Or zone them up and not allow them to get our D all out of whack with that Augustin/Diaw pick and pop.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ gets the start at SG. Not Wade. Hope it isnt anything serious.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I knew something was wrong with Wade.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Left foot injury, return is questionable.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I wonder if that is the same foot he tweaked last night?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario is aggressive tonight. Definitely hears the footsteps of the rookie right behind him.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Lack of effort on D is killing us. Our whole offense revolves around our D creating the easy buckets.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario2LBJ

9pt game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

7pt game..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ 33333


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

what the funk is CHalmers doing


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow UD has been way off on his J


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Haslem lost his mid range jumper he's gonna be just about as useless as JoeL


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Udonis' shot has been horrible last 2 nights.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great charge drawn by Battier.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice runner by Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron with the layup. 1pt game


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lol Wade stay on the bench we're back in it.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

What a horrible time for a time out, we were rollin' Spo pisses me off some times.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

We're watching Cleveland LeBron right now. Doing it all by himself. Such a beast.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron has come out on fire this quarter. But I think he asked out just now. Hopefully Wade is ready to get back in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BlackNRed said:


> What a horrible time for a time out, we were rollin' Spo pisses me off some times.


That Lebron didnt run back on offense and looked like he quickly wanted to sit, I think he asked for a well deserved breather.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier again draws a charge.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Shane Battier acquisition already paying off.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

70-69 after 3

Great quarter for the Heat. Just hope they have enough left in the tank. And hopefully Wade is Wade.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> That Lebron didnt run back on offense and looked like he quickly wanted to sit, I think he asked for a well deserved breather.


Yeah sometimes I forget Lebron is human.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Spo: "We're on a fantastic run, let me stop action before we take the lead and take out the best player on the floor who just scored, and replace him with a guy who just came out of the lockerroom with a foot injury after a super-stinky first half. That's good coaching."

I understand the reason, to rest LeBron, but come on. Who does that? Let him rest at the start of the fourth.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

More ridiculous whistles..


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

We are not playing through Bosh enough..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick layup by Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Again with the bail out 3..


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Great now some chump is gonna beat us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bobcats back to just throwing up crazy shots and making them.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Their guys keep coming up with crazy jumpers I'm not feeling good about this one


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

These shots they're hitting are absurd.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They are not allowing the crab dribble this season


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick and1 by Bosh


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

B O S H


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bosh and1! Thank god for him and Bron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bosh


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

LETS GO HEAT


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Like a BOSH


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

45-24 on the glass we're gettin killed!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Cole I only like rookies when they don't play like rookies.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Not a good play by Cole there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice, Lebron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is definitely not Wade right now.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

C'mon Dwyane


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BOSH!!!!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

B O S HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Holy. SHIT


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chris Bosh holy moly


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

CHRIS BOSH OH MY


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, that dunk by Lebron went in. Unbelievable missed call.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow we were robbed of 2 pts on that BRON slam.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron2Wade

Wow


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That was unfair, Lebron.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

What has got into Chris?! Blocking people now?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow I love being a Heat fan.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That was a beautiful screen by Chalmers.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Holy shit words do not suffice


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We're basically up right now because of two players and this time, Wade isnt one of them. Thankfully, Toronto Bosh has shown up when we needed him most.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

offensive rebounds are hurting us this quarter


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BOSH!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade and Haslem smh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

ugh, bad turnover.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade cant keep his man in front of him. Take him out and put Battier in since this is why we got him for.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Rebounds 52-30 Bobcats.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade AGAIN loses Henderson. Should have taken him out.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

oh goddamnit


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

****ing awful


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

WADE.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WADE!

Sorry for doubting you.

He did the Cam Newton Superman move to Cam Newton :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

smh @ Eric Reid, "One of the greatest comebacks in Miami Heat history." Come on man...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Had the Heat lost, they would have had a great shot at replaying the game because of that missed Lebron dunk.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

lol that game made no sense


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Adam said:


> smh @ Eric Reid, "One of the greatest comebacks in Miami Heat history." Come on man...


Seriously come on Eric


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Whew. What an exciting 4th qtr, some amazing plays. The LBJ save sequence was nuts, the Bosh dunk. So many great ones.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Well that was a humbling game.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade made up for losing Henderson there. Poor performance from pretty much everyone aside from Bron and Bosh in the 2nd half, but we managed to get the win so I can't be too unhappy with it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> smh @ Eric Reid, "One of the greatest comebacks in Miami Heat history." Come on man...


Seriously. This doesnt even come close to the Washington game of a year ago. 

It was a fun one though.


Heat allow 60 in the 1st half and just 35 in the 2nd.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Was was defending terribly in the last quarter (the only one I caught). Is it because of injury or something?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

When was Dwyane's last game winner? Wow. Whowouldathunk? A steal.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> When was Dwyane's last game winner? Wow. Whowouldathunk? A steal.


To be honest, I can remember most regular season games from last season :whoknows:


Lebron with 35-7-6-3-2 and it wont surprise me if after the fact, the league credits him with that dunk as well.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

The league can retroactively give back points?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Loved this, though I thought it would be followed by a 34-foot, double-clutch, turn-around, fadeaway, Bobcat three swish.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> The league can retroactively give back points?


Cant imagine that, as it could change the outcome of games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> The league can retroactively give back points?


yeah, they have in the past changed scores. Mostly in meaningless situations like a player throwing up a buzzer beater at the end of the game that didnt count on the court and didnt change the result of the game. 


Obviously, had the Heat lost they wouldnt and the Heat would have then put in a protest for the game, and possibly had the game replayed from the missed call, like the Hawks/Heat game was a few years back when Shaq was wrongly fouled out.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Loved this, though I thought it would be followed by a 34-foot, double-clutch, turn-around, fadeaway, Bobcat three swish.


I think we were all thinking that it was a little too early for that. But it worked out and he made the highlights. 

It was funny watching the other angle with Lebron. He was trying to talk to Wade, then noticed what Wade was about to do, then did the Superman thing as well


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron just reminded JJax that the league took a triple double away from him a couple of years ago in the garden, a day after the game ended. He said he wants to call the league and get those 2 points


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Boston is getting blown out in New Orleans. Teams play us then get blown out the next night


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

And they scored 27 in the first half, good for half of the 54 they had against us. That New Orleans D is FIERCE!



PoetLaureate said:


> Wade and Haslem smh


This post really put in perspective where were are as a Heat nation now. Imagine two seasons ago if these two had a horrendous game. 



BlackNRed said:


> Rebounds 52-30 Bobcats.


Wasn't that our record when we won the chip? Wow.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Had the Heat lost, they would have had a great shot at replaying the game because of that missed Lebron dunk.


What team was it that got to replay part of a game because of a mistake, and what was the scenario? I feel like the Hawks were involved.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Obviously, had the Heat lost they wouldnt and the Heat would have then put in a protest for the game, and possibly had the game replayed from the missed call, like the Hawks/Heat game was a few years back when Shaq was wrongly fouled out.


There it is. That was weird. We lost the replay right? What season was that?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron's gotta be POTG, right? If the refs counted his dunk, Dwyane's GW'er wouldn't be necessary, not to mention DW letting Henderson have that 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The replay game was the dreaded 2007-2008 season. Heat lost both games that day to move to 11-50 for the season.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jace said:


> *LeBron's gotta be POTG, right?* If the refs counted his dunk, Dwyane's GW'er wouldn't be necessary, not to mention DW letting Henderson have that 3.


Yes. Wade's GW was great but he was terrible the rest of the game. Lebron and Bosh carried us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Definitely Lebron with Bosh a very close 2nd. Bosh was huge in the 4th. An and1 to tie the game, an and1 to give us a two point lead, and a big J to give us a 4pt lead.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade's game winner tonight...






Reminded me of his game winner vs the Hornets


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jace said:


> When was Dwyane's last game winner? Wow. Whowouldathunk? A steal.







I think. I don't even remember him getting any chances last year, always seemed to be Lebron isos.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The Heat didnt hit a game winning shot last season with under 10 seconds to go. So it might just be that shot vs New Jersey.


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

I know its way early but is anyone getting the feeling that Lebron is going to average some big numbers this year? Like...even bigger than his normal numbers I mean. His game just looks so effortless so far.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

After the 1st 2 or so months last season, Lebron was under 44% shooting. He ended up shooting like 54 or 55% the rest of the way. I can see him ending up around that number for the season, which is insane for a wing player who averages as many points as he does.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> After the 1st 2 or so months last season, Lebron was under 44% shooting. He ended up shooting like 54 or 55% the rest of the way. I can see him ending up around that number for the season, which is insane for a wing player who averages as many points as he does.


Actually he can average 60% if he is committed to not shooting threes mg:

How insane is that? I'm absolutely loving this no three pointer deal. How many years have I been saying on this board that Wade should never shoot another three pointer? Unless it's a late game situation and we need the points it's simply never justified to shoot a three pointer if you're LeBron or Wade.

I wonder if Pat got them to go along with it temporarily as an experiment. Remember this is the guy who has suggested multiple times to the competition committee that they remove the three point shot from the game. Hopefully Wade and LeBron are smart enough to see how great this can be. Hopefully the mass media realizes that they haven't shot a three pointer yet.

Two of the top three players in the league completely foregoing the three pointer is revolutionary stuff. It can seriously change the way basketball is played.


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

Adam said:


> Actually he can average 60% if he is committed to not shooting threes mg:
> 
> How insane is that? I'm absolutely loving this no three pointer deal. How many years have I been saying on this board that Wade should never shoot another three pointer? Unless it's a late game situation and we need the points it's simply never justified to shoot a three pointer if you're LeBron or Wade.
> 
> I wonder if Pat got them to go along with it temporarily as an experiment. Remember this is the guy who has suggested multiple times to the competition committee that they remove the three point shot from the game. Hopefully Wade and LeBron are smart enough to see how great this can be. Hopefully the mass media realizes that they haven't shot a three pointer yet.




Oh God this would make me so happy. Wade's biggest flaw has always been going for hero threes in the worst possible moments. Lebron's three point shooting doesn't seem like a weakness because it is decent but the rest of his game is so good that it actually is one. Now hopefully they continue this going forward. 


Oh yeah, and now Bosh is shooting threes :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Almost sad to say, but I'd rather see Bosh shoot threes than Wade/LeBron. His range is better and its a more effortless shot than it is for Dwyane, at least.



Wade2Bosh said:


> After the 1st 2 or so months last season, Lebron was under 44% shooting. He ended up shooting like 54 or 55% the rest of the way. I can see him ending up around that number for the season, which is insane for a wing player who averages as many points as he does.


Yup. Truly Jordan-esque, not in the BS aesthetic, high-scoring way that casual fans and dumb analysts think Kobe is the Heir Apparent. What made Jordan so great was he could average 30+ on 54% shooting. LeBron has the capability. He's definitely lighter this year, too, which I thought would help him last year. By the end of the season he'll be even trimmer, getting to the basket and elevating that much more easily.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nothing makes me happier than zero threes by Wade/Lebron after 3 games. You know that they are aware of it by now and actively looking to avoid the three, its awesome.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Just got to say, I was like a little child when Bosh threw down that and1 dunk. I really wasn't expecting that.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

That dunk was huge. I think he surprised even himself with the extension he got on it.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

I was worried for a minute because of the way he came down awkwardly, but when I saw him doing that goofy pose I knew he was ok


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I went through the exact same feelings^

From W000000000t! 

to Oh shit!

to hahahhahahaha yeah!!!!!!

Great to see both Wade and Lebron running to Bosh to see if he is ok and when they did see that he was, were just pumped as ****!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Looks like he knows not to land on that balky knee of his. Might've been a Livingston situation if he tried to stick the landing.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Anyone know where to get Heat game pictures from? Wouldn't mind an avy of the dunk or the pose after. :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

http://www.nba.com/heat/photogallery/index.html

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/teams/mia/gallery

http://espn.go.com/nba/team/photos/_/name/Mia/page/1/miami-heat


----------

